# plans for 4-way mini nucs?



## Spigold (Jul 31, 2004)

I'm looking for plans for 4-way mini nucs. The one were a normal hive body (deep or med) is divided cross-wise and length-wise. 

Speicifically the divider/two-way feeder that is commonly used in these nucs. 

Any other hints on construction would also be helpful

Thanx


----------



## Dave W (Aug 3, 2002)

Where do you plan to get your frames?


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

I use many like that, but don't have any plans...other than in my head.

First, remember bee space when you build these mating nucs...or any bee equipment.

Start with a standard hive body...whatever that is to you. One without a metal frame rest. I use 5/8 rabbets. The first divider is across the narrow way, from side to side. It's 5/4 stock, which actually measures 1 1/8", or 3 x 3/8." You might not be able to find 5/4 stock that's as wide as a hive body(9 5/8). So, you can shiplap two pieces together. The top edge is rabbetted, with two 3/8"x5/8" frame rests that are 3/8" apart...that match the frame rests on your hive body. When you install the finished divider, set it into a 1/16" deep dado cut...so it remains centered, and can't slip from side to side. The top and bottom edges must be flush with the top and bottom edges of the body.

The bottom is 1/2" plywood, with a pine frame. There is a 3/8" bee space above and below the plywood. A 3/8"x5/4 shim is centered in the bottom, from side to side. The divider will sit on this, and prevent bees from crossing under. Another matching 3/8"x5/4 shim is centered from front to back...actually two short ones. This forms a cross. 

Two division board feeders, are constructed to fit in the two chambers. When positioned above the front to back shim, they further divide the hive body, making 4 chambers. These are identical to the regular nuc feeders I use, only not as long. The inner cover is a plastic grain or seed bag. Using these feeders, you can have a combination of configurations...either 4 or 8 frame mating nucs, by having the feeder on the side wall, or centered above the shim.

The frames are made from standard deep frames. Buy two extra end bars for each frame you buy. Cut the top bars, so they just fit into the frame rests...maybe 1/16" play. Re-mill end of top bar to match other end. Insert two end bars in your mini-top bar, square, and measure for bottom bar. Cut to fit. Re-mill end of bottom bar.

There really aren't any set dimentions, just work with what you have. You'll learn to appreciate working with mating nucs.


----------



## Spigold (Jul 31, 2004)

MP: Many thanks

One more question about the feeders. I didn't read what keeps the two colonies apart at the top of the feeder? I understand that the "inner cover" will act as a seal. I am wondering about the space that the bees use to enter the feeder? Wouldn't a queen or workers cross through (into) the feeder when it doesn't have feed?

Thank you


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

The inside compartment is divided in two, with a vertical board. Each compartment has a 3/8"x2" opening...one on each side. Bees never enter the feeder from the top.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TwoByFourMatingNucs.JPG
http://www.bushfarms.com/images/TwoByFourNuc2.jpg

Here are my four way mating nucs. It's just a ten frame medium box divided into four compartments each with two standard medium frames.


----------



## Spigold (Jul 31, 2004)

I am considering that configuration also. 

I get the impression that they winter better in the mini-nuc. I like this idea for a "queen bank" for early season queen replacement.

I also like the idea of being able to feed when necessary

Want to try both and see what I think.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

>I get the impression that they winter better in the mini-nuc. I like this idea for a "queen bank" for early season queen replacement.

I get that impression, too, but I've never used the configuration as MB does, or as Brushy Mountain uses...we traded nuc boxes, so I will try it.

I think they may winter better, because they remain in a cubical cluster, and not a long narrow one. They can cover their mini-combs, much as a full sized cluster would.

It is a good setup for a queen bank. If you keep 4 queens in each for winter, you can harvest queens at split making time. Remove 6 of the 8 queens in two boxes. reconfigure to 8 frame, and stack the two boxes...one queen on each side of central divider. These two queens will keep brood in combs, so when cells are ready, you re-split the mating nuc setup into 2 four ways, and harvest two more queens.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have never tried wintering them on two medium frames. I have done five medium frames and an encouraged.


----------



## Garry Forsythe (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anyone used the plastic divider sold by Betterbee for this purpose?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

The plastic divider, in my opinion, is a wast of money. They do not fit every box and you often have to cut the top to make the onner cover fit on. I bought a few and do not like them.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>The plastic divider, in my opinion, is a wast of money.

I concur.


----------

